# Blast and Cruise or Blast and PCT



## ChicoRico (May 7, 2015)

What are your thoughts on this classic debate?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 7, 2015)

PCT and take off time for as long as possible.


----------



## Bigwhite (May 7, 2015)

ChicoRico said:


> What are your thoughts on this classic debate?



Are you prepared to be on for the rest of your life?


----------



## ChicoRico (May 7, 2015)

No I PCT and take time off just wanted to see other peoples point of views.


----------



## Azog (May 7, 2015)

I'm over PCT. Losing gains, continually bottoming out my hormones after cycle and stressing my body and mind out is counter productive for the lifestyle. Now, blast and cruise if done responsibly, properly is safe IMO and more productive, less stressful. All depends on if you wanna commit to TRT for life.


----------



## McDuffy (May 7, 2015)

im debating this myself. My PCT starts in a few days. If I lose most of my gains I might just go trt. If its possible for me to have minimal lose of gains and PCT then i will take that route. Need to see how i respond to PCT, trt for life is a big commitment. difference between dating and marriage.


----------



## Pinkbear (May 7, 2015)

what I have learned if you're going to be on/off then big cycles are n it gunna work.

If you're BnC then go for the big cycles.

I personally a on/off guy

For example
2nd cycle was sust/var that's it. Put on 8-10lbs and kept most my gains. Short 10 weels... No biggies

Now last cycle I got excited and went for the big time. Test 1g-1250 mast/tren 400-450 and var 75. let me tell you I felt like I lost almost everything. Benched 385 for 1. Squatting 405 for reps like cake and pulled 485. Once I came off I dropped about 100lbs off all these lifts. On cycle was a solid 230 actually hit 242 at one point. After cycle dropped to 220. +5lbs from where I started.

In short 

On/off - stick to small cycles .. Test maybe some deca and oral

BnC - do what you want but be ready for a lifetime of pins


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 7, 2015)

You should learn how to cycle properly and PCT before you start B/C. Especially if you're a young guy. 

I can't believe it, but I actually agree with Pink. You can make good gains for a long time with 2, 10-12 week cycles per year. 

Rome wasn't built in a day. Have a little patience. Your nuts will thank you.


----------



## naswipp (May 7, 2015)

What about a test cycle for 8 weeks, then add deca in and up the test to 700/deca 300 from week 8-16 with dball from 10-16, (all with ai, and hcg)   And from week 16-20 use Mastron, primobolin  and EQ, no test from 16-20.  then pct on week 21-26.   Wouldnt utilizing different compounds at different times yeild better total gains or more quality muscle?  there has to be a way....


----------



## NbleSavage (May 8, 2015)

naswipp said:


> What about a test cycle for 8 weeks, then add deca in and up the test to 700/deca 300 from week 8-16 with dball from 10-16, (all with ai, and hcg)   And from week 16-20 use Mastron, primobolin  and EQ, no test from 16-20.  then pct on week 21-26.   Wouldnt utilizing different compounds at different times yeild better total gains or more quality muscle?  there has to be a way....



Please do not do this to yourself. You're all over the place with this cycle.

Start a thread and discuss your goals and experience & you'll get good advice on compounds.


----------



## Pinkbear (May 8, 2015)

this this your first cycle?

If it is stop over thinking this shit
run test c or enth 500-600mg for 12-14 weeks and see how it goes. That simple. 

Cycle 2 start adding shit.


----------



## ChicoRico (May 8, 2015)

Yea no way man thats all over the place like savage said. Run deca and test 16wks and maybe kickstart w dbol for first 4. Then Pct wait a while and Run something else after you recover. Deca Dbol and test is a good beginner cycle that gives pretty good size and great strenghth gains. But do more research or your gonna end up ****ing your hormones up and thats hard to reverse.


----------



## naswipp (May 8, 2015)

i dont want to hijack this thread, I will post up my current cycle in new thread.


----------



## wabbitt (May 8, 2015)

The thing I don't miss is that inevitable lag time when the gear is leaving and the pct is just starting.  Some days it was hard to get out of bed, much less get to the gym.  Still, I'd put off committing yourself to a lifetime of trt for as long as possible.


----------



## naswipp (May 10, 2015)

Honestly  last time I came off, I only ate chicken and I swear i gained weight and strength...   with no pct... no ai... just cyp period in  a pyramid cycle...  thats all we knew up at fsu in 2000...   I would rep out 225 for warm up for 30/35 reps nice and slow.   Then, I smoked shit load of week all day every day, but thats what I think kept the acne away,  I am versed on our stuff,  I am just trying to lose as little over 7 weeks following my cycle, as in water weight intra muscular, bloat, yet not do the drop your nuts on the ground hating life.. I was being scientifical about it, tryihng to lose some size, and all said and done you keep 90% of the gains.    
This is my first time running an ai,  I feel like its slowing the growth process, but all this shit online makes me think im gonna have tits.
PCT?  just found out about that shit a year ago, we never ****ing ran pct?   no one did, never heard of it...    I honestly think the Ai's  take half the mass out of you while your supposed to be a tad bloated, we all know keep your salt down, I think pres bush said that when he was on cycles...    Im just saying, people seem to preach the gospel of what we all read from someone else.   
Im 39, so I am using adex, proviron, and have "pct" waiting, but, I dont know man, old school, I didnt know anyone with bitch tits, and we never took any supps, yet, everyone, the whole fsu football team was all repping 315 just so we could hear the plates clapping for 15 reps....   Also we focused on having fridge pushing as hard as he could as you fought the 3 plates on the negative and youd explode up..     clomid, nolva, adex, .......   dont know man, seems to slow the process.......     Call me old school, but like i said, we were all big back then(15 yrs ago).    I have always loved mastron, primobolin, dball....  very slow, steady yet remaining gains.  sometimes straight Cyp period we didnt care.    If I have to since I am 39, go on to TRT, I will just charge it to the game, but,  Ill do the PCT, and all the adex, aromison(finding the best mix where my shoulders dont hurt)...  but is everyone sure about all this shit, or is everyone going off what threads we read?    Arnold had NO ai's,  he used Dball(all taken in the am) proviron and deca... Run bridged mode year round.  You ever see him of franko or lou with tits??????        Just a thought out loud,  I could earase everything i typed, but, I think there is something in there to think about


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 10, 2015)

naswipp said:


> What about a test cycle for 8 weeks, then add deca in and up the test to 700/deca 300 from week 8-16 with dball from 10-16, (all with ai, and hcg)   And from week 16-20 use Mastron, primobolin  and EQ, no test from 16-20.  then pct on week 21-26.   Wouldnt utilizing different compounds at different times yeild better total gains or more quality muscle?  there has to be a way....



Muscle is muscle. There isn't a type of less quality.  If you are in an anabolic state you will gain muscle regardless of what compound you used to gain it.

Primo is not a drug for bulking. Well actually it sort of is because the majority of primo out there is actually test enanthate. But actual primo no. Plus it's so expensive you can't afford to eat. 

Also deca needs 16 weeks. So does eq and so does primo because it's so mild. 

Mast will do nothing on a bulk. 

Plus to take mast eq primo and test to gain weight? If someone is doing that they should try eating actual food. It doesn't take 26 weeks of knocking back hundreds of cc's of drugs to do it. 

A good bulk for an intermediate cycle is good old fashioned test deca and dbol for 14 to 16 weeks.

A good alternative to that or for a novice would be test bold cyp and dbol.

Avoid drol on a bulk if it crushes your appetite.


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 10, 2015)

Test, deca and dbol is the winner here.


----------

